# Need help please - did I lose my photos?



## SquarePeg (Sep 24, 2015)

I was viewing pics from my SD card on my Samsung tablet.  To do this I have a card reader that I insert the SD card into and then plug into the micro SD drive.  The pics were all there then suddenly while flipping from one file to the next it sort of froze up and wouldn't scroll anymore.   Now the card is not showing up at all in the tablet and when I put it back in my camera or in my laptop at home it comes up with an error that it's not formatted and can't be used. 

Anything I can do to recover the pics?  I just took a ton of shots of my daughter's first game cheerleading and from what I saw before the freeze up, they were pretty good!  This was the only afternoon game so my only chance to get them in daylight. 

Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.

TIA


----------



## Dave442 (Sep 24, 2015)

I would use a file recovery program on the SD drive.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks for your response.  Any suggested programs?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 24, 2015)

Do a forum search for _Image Recovery_ or _File Recovery_......... quick.......... before all the spammers start posting in this thread.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 24, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Do a forum search for _Image Recovery_ or _File Recovery_......... quick.......... *before all the spammers start posting in this thread.*




???


----------



## Dave442 (Sep 24, 2015)

I have Restorer Ultimate, I had originally bought their Restorer2000 program back in 2005 for about $50. I only have to use it about once every couple years, but it sure is nice to have when you need it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 24, 2015)

SquarePeg said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Do a forum search for _Image Recovery_ or _File Recovery_......... quick.......... *before all the spammers start posting in this thread.*
> ...



99.947573% of all the "I lost my images!" and "I accidently reformatted my memory card!" threads end up getting flooded by spammers plugging image recovery solutions.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 24, 2015)

Ah ok, I didn't realize that, thanks for the heads up.  I tried the search but a ton of irrelevant threads popped up.  I didn't see anything that was specific to the unformatted SD card error that I'm getting.  I found a few seemingly well reviewed free image recovery programs in an online search but I was hoping for a specific recommendation from a TPF regular so I  could be sure not to download some malware or virus.  A free program would be great but if none of them are reliable/safe then I'll look into paying.


----------



## spiralout462 (Sep 24, 2015)

What brand is the card?  Most SD cards I use come with some kind of recovery software.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 24, 2015)

Use recuuva

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 25, 2015)

spiralout462 said:


> What brand is the card?  Most SD cards I use come with some kind of recovery software.



It's a 32 MB Sony HDSC 10, I don't recall any software coming with it but I can check Sony's website.

I'm leaving for a vacation tomorrow so I'll deal with it when I get back but, since I'll be taking a ton of pics during my trip...  wondering what could have caused the issue?  Should I avoid using that card reader again?  I have several of these Sony cards - are they junk?  One more - is this because I didn't format the card before using it?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 25, 2015)

DO NOT USE THAT CARD until you have exhausted all possibilities to recover the images. Using the card will guarantee you won't be able to recover all the files.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 25, 2015)

spiralout462 said:


> What brand is the card?  Most SD cards I use come with some kind of recovery software.



Thanks so much for the helpful info.  I never really looked at the paperwork that comes with the SD card before and wasn't aware that free software came with.  I was able to download it from the Sony website after digging up a magnifying glass to read the tiny serial number off the card!  Going to give it a try today.  



480sparky said:


> DO NOT USE THAT CARD until you have exhausted all possibilities to recover the images. Using the card will guarantee you won't be able to recover all the files.



Yes, I understand not to use that specific card, thanks!  

But, I do have 3 or 4 of these cards, same name/model # - if they are likely the issue then I don't want to use them during my trip and will buy a few new ones.  They are a few years old but not a ton of use on them and have never had an issue before.  I suspect the off brand card reader I use with my tablet may be the cause of the problem.  I use that to review my shots when I'm not near my pc.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 25, 2015)

Are you formatting the cards with the camera?


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 25, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Are you formatting the cards with the camera?



No.  I don't think I did when I first used it.  Is that what I did wrong?


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 25, 2015)

You need to format the card in the camera from time to time. somewhat often just to be safe.

After a while, for some reason, the card becomes unreadable if you do not reformat it from time to time.  That happened to me once.  Luckily my other camera was able to read it and I downloaded the photos from it.  I tried different computers, card readers, USB to camera, etc .. nothing worked except the 2nd camera.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 25, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> You need to format the card in the camera from time to time. somewhat often just to be safe.
> 
> After a while, for some reason, the card becomes unreadable if you do not reformat it from time to time.  That happened to me once.  Luckily my other camera was able to read it and I downloaded the photos from it.  I tried different computers, card readers, USB to camera, etc .. nothing worked except the 2nd camera.



I'll remember that in the future and will format my other cards before I leave for my trip.  I'm in the middle of scanning the card with the Sony software or I would put it in my old D60 and see if that worked.


----------



## Dave442 (Sep 25, 2015)

I always format the card right after putting it in the camera. 
A card I take out of the camera first has all the files passed to the computer and a backup made.

In general the Recovery Programs recommend not doing anything with the card until using their software, and best is if an image of the disc can be made and use that to try and recover files. 

Sometimes recovered files end up with partial file names or unknown extension, but that is not a problem with photo files from a camera.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 25, 2015)

SquarePeg said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Are you formatting the cards with the camera?
> ...



Always Always Always Always Always format using the camera.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 25, 2015)

Got all of the pics onto my pc using the Sony recover software. 

 THANK YOU to all for your help!!!


----------



## spiralout462 (Sep 25, 2015)

SquarePeg said:


> Got all of the pics onto my pc using the Sony recover software.
> 
> THANK YOU to all for your help!!!




That's excellent news!  I'm glad it worked out.  Don't feel bad, I never format new cards in the camera.  I also never reuse cards after they are filled.  I have saved every full SD card for the last 10 years!  I treat them as another back up.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 25, 2015)

spiralout462 said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Got all of the pics onto my pc using the Sony recover software.
> ...



That's an interesting way of doing it.  You must be highly organized if you're able to find the right SD card when needed.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 25, 2015)

I want to know how many SD cards he has ?
and how long they actually last ...


----------

